# Economic history book recommendations



## RobinHood (2 October 2008)

Would anyone perhaps be able to recommend a history book for me?

I'm looking for something covering 1900s+ but 1800s would be a bonus.

Records of economic indicators, mainstream media sentiment and political themes during important turning points (economic and market) in history.

I recently ordered one of Ned Davis' market record book and it was a disappointment. 

BTW
preferably something dry/academic and old, nothing that looks flashy.


Cheers


----------



## fimmwolf (3 October 2008)

did ya try google?

http://books.google.com/books?rview=1&lr=&as_brr=3&q=+Economic+History&btnG=Search+Books


----------



## fimmwolf (3 October 2008)

This looked interesting


----------

